# C&C Beauty products



## LiveinColor (Jan 18, 2015)

Some of my first attempts at product photography. What do you guys think? I'd love some feedback.


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 19, 2015)

had not even thought about this category but these photos look great, perhaps a tighter crop on both and maybe matching black (effectively invisible) under the bottles to match the black background


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 19, 2015)

Although my knowledge in this department is very limited, I really love them just as they are!


----------



## Forkie (Jan 19, 2015)

These are really nice!  I agree with the guy above that the crops could be a little tighter.

I also think you were a little bit low on the shot with the two bottles.  That would have worked much better with a wider lens so you had a bit of lens distortion and the bottles tapered upwards slightly, making the them appear bigger, taller and more superior (this could also be done in post if you don't have a wider lens) - as it is, I feel just slightly too low and it makes the viewing a little uncomfortable.

Other than that, though - they are really nicely lit and edited.  This is good work 

*EDIT:*  Also, I just checkout your website.  Really wonderful work!  Your beauty shots are exquisite!     I'm going to enjoy seeing more stuff from you!


----------



## LiveinColor (Jan 19, 2015)

Forkie said:


> These are really nice!  I agree with the guy above that the crops could be a little tighter.
> 
> I also think you were a little bit low on the shot with the two bottles.  That would have worked much better with a wider lens so you had a bit of lens distortion and the bottles tapered upwards slightly, making the them appear bigger, taller and more superior (this could also be done in post if you don't have a wider lens) - as it is, I feel just slightly too low and it makes the viewing a little uncomfortable.
> 
> ...




Thank you! ^_^ I was going for a hero shot on the bottles. I did try some higher angles and I didn't like them as much. But I will definitely try a wider lense for that next time.  I'll play with the distorting this one.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2015)

You might want to try a curved black background, and have the product sitting on a piece of thing plexi to get some reflection, but agree, very nice shots.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 20, 2015)

LiveinColor said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > These are really nice!  I agree with the guy above that the crops could be a little tighter.
> ...


Yep, I agree with the hero shot - that's what I meant - maybe I wasn't very clear in my reply!  I meant if you were a bit lower with a wider lens, the hero shot would have come off better, as it stands it looks like you are unintentionally too low


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2015)

Very well done, IMHO.

what was the lighting setup?


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, like them both. Not sure where the items in the first picture end and the stand starts. That may be important in a product shot?


----------



## LiveinColor (Jan 27, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Very well done, IMHO.
> 
> what was the lighting setup?


For the bottles, strip box right, scrim left and behind, and I cut out some cards and placed them an inch behind each bottle to bounce some light back in them. For the lipstick strip box right , and  a v flat left


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Jan 28, 2015)

I was just walking around UVU and saw your photos hanging here in the art depatment on one of theboards. I didn't know you were in the same school as me.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, having seen the other photos from your class, I feel yours are the most vibrant and eye catching.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 29, 2015)

Top notch work.


----------



## LiveinColor (Jan 30, 2015)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> Also, having seen the other photos from your class, I feel yours are the most vibrant and eye catching.



Thank you! I'm a little obsessed with color. And what a small world!


----------

